# Barn Size



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry for so many posts I just have more questions than answers.
I am thinking 3 sided around 12x48 or 18x36. I would partially enclose 1 12' wide bay have 1 bay open, and use 1 bay for Hay and future goat expansion. What would be the goat capacity of something like this? Or better yet I am planning on 2 3 year old goats this summer and then if goats are as good as advertised getting about 4-6 kids next spring. I am a barn saleman by trade but unfortunately the company i work for does not have a "pack goat" consultant.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

The 4-H club recommendation is 10x10 per goat. 
SL County permits 8 goats per acre. Your county/city may differ.

I have a 30 x 30 shed which is plenty big for 5 goats to stay out of the rain. I don't put them in stalls and my hay is outside their fenced area. 

I used a bale of hay per week for two adult and two yearlings. I suspect next winter I will plan two bales per week. I have a lot of wastage, but it's cheap enough that it doesn't bother me.

Will you have outside play area for them?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

oh... and don't apologize for posting.

I post when I have nothing to say ;-)


----------



## Packfish (Dec 18, 2009)

I have an 8 x 10 "barn" I built- 1/2 the front has a full door- the other 1/2 has just a top 1/2 door with 2 large heavy rubber mats that can either be folded back or left to hang to keep the wind and rain out but let the air circulate- houses 3 goats ( 3 and 4 yrs old) with no problem.
10 x10 for each goat ? that would be 30 x 30 for me------ I'm putting my tractor in there and not the goats.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I say build as big as you can afford...you can always use more barn space...and goats are addicting and they do multiply. I have 6 -2 year olds that have a 12x12 covered stall area. They all grew up together and they are doing fine...but that is a bit too small especially since we are very rainy around here. Soon they will be going to our property once the house is built. There we have a 40x60 metal pole barn with 16x28 goat area instide the barn and a 30x15 covered lean-to outside with lots of room to expand. (spoiled brats!) We have other things in there too. I need to get some pictures posted. I'm so proud...I built the stalls all on my own (had to get hubby to help with 2 large poles that I couldn't lift) but everything else I did. Later tonight when I'm at home I'll try to post some pictures.

Oh and I would want more room for the different ages of goats. The kids will need to be housed seperatly until they get big enough to be ok with the big boys. It all depends on how well they get along too. They may need some different areas so the low man on the pole dosen't get kicked out in the rain.


----------



## Packfish (Dec 18, 2009)

Hasligrove said:


> I say build as big as you can afford...you can always use more barn space...and goats are addicting and they do multiply. I have 6 -2 year olds that have a 12x12 covered stall area. They all grew up together and they are doing fine...but that is a bit too small especially since we are very rainy around here. Soon they will be going to our property once the house is built. There we have a 40x60 metal pole barn with 16x28 goat area instide the barn and a 30x15 covered lean-to outside with lots of room to expand. (spoiled brats!) We have other things in there too. I need to get some pictures posted. I'm so proud...I built the stalls all on my own (had to get hubby to help with 2 large poles that I couldn't lift) but everything else I did. Later tonight when I'm at home I'll try to post some pictures.
> 
> Oh and I would want more room for the different ages of goats. The kids will need to be housed seperatly until they get big enough to be ok with the big boys. It all depends on how well they get along too. They may need some different areas so the low man on the pole dosen't get kicked out in the rain.


I would love to see the pictures- I have 4 25ft tall telephone poles standing in the pasture- previous owner put them in and then stopped. I need to do something with them. I will probably though build a 30 x 40 metal barn with a couple of goat stalls on the side. Living in northern Utah with out a garage isn't much fun.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Packfish said:


> I have an 8 x 10 "barn" I built- 1/2 the front has a full door- the other 1/2 has just a top 1/2 door with 2 large heavy rubber mats that can either be folded back or left to hang to keep the wind and rain out but let the air circulate- houses 3 goats ( 3 and 4 yrs old) with no problem.
> 10 x10 for each goat ? that would be 30 x 30 for me------ I'm putting my tractor in there and not the goats.


Actually that would be 10 x 30 for three goats...


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Here we go with some pictures of my new barn. I will put stall mats down on the floors with shavings, wood pellets and stall dry.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

And here's the outside.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Impressive Rachel! You're going to have some very happy goats!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow. You know how many junk cars you can put on 11 acres? 
That is really cool. If my wife tosses me out, can I live in your barn? :lol:


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I really like that feeder. I would have to put stalls up to it so they weren't butting each other while eating.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

You can download the plans for free at Premier 1 - scroll down the page a bit and you will see where you can download a PDF file

http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail. ... oat+feeder

I'm sure you could adapt to have some stalls, make shorter indavidual feeders and place further away or just make several larger ones and they will run around until they find their place. Mine do that now...the other goat always has better eats...


----------



## Packfish (Dec 18, 2009)

Sweet to say the least


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Now I want your truck AND your barn!


----------



## imported_Bambi (Aug 25, 2009)

That is an impressive layout for goats. Really nice!


Bambi


----------

